# Pivit Ladder Leveler



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

I’ve heard a lot of great things about these Ladder stabilizers. 

I see them advertised for use with extension ladders on stairs. Do they also accommodate traditional 6’ or 8’ step ladders?


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

You can use any ladder on them as long the width of the ladder feet don’t extend the stair and pivit ladder tool. I use mine on alsmost every stairwell I paint. Good for roofs as well. They are pricy but worth the safety they provide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I had a heavy wooden homemade platform I used for years to access stairwells. It worked great but I hated that thing. Getting a Pivot allowed me to have an excellent bonfire.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Everyone needs one and even better is having 2. Then you can put a step ladder on the stairs.


----------



## Bvanvoorhis (Aug 11, 2017)

AngieM said:


> Everyone needs one and even better is having 2. Then you can put a step ladder on the stairs.




Agreed. You can also use 2 to run a plank from one ladder to another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Bvanvoorhis said:


> Agreed. You can also use 2 to run a plank from one ladder to another.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It makes a handy place to sit on an extension ladder


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah they’re great tools, very handy. 
The price tag seems rather ridiculous at first glance. After all it’s basically a plastic wedge. 
After using them for a while I appreciate the details of the engineering enough to say it’s worth it. 

They’re handy when working on pitched roofs as well as in stairwells. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

You have to factor in the cost of liability with any device, ladder, or scaffolding!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I had 6 of those in my store once. Had to put them all on clearance after 4 or 5 years of gathering dust. We had them marked at $79.99 and no one would pay that much for them. I bought one when we had them marked down to $59.99 because i was going to paint the exterior of my house, and it being built into a hill i thought it would be handy. My god was it ever! It was a huge help in keeping an extension ladder even on the hill side of the house and was indispensable when i had to put a ladder on my steps to reach the peak on one side. The fact that professional painters wouldn't pay $79.99 for such a useful and time saving tool is beyond me! It is worth every penny if you are in fact a PROfessional painter and you understand how important saving labor is to your PROfitability.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I do wish they made the lip that fits up against the front edge of the upper step a bit longer. Sometimes you are working on pretty deep carpeting, plus the pad, and that lip just doesn’t appear to have as much overlap that I would prefer. Never had an issue, but still...


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Pivots are AWESOME.


----------



## Bvanvoorhis (Aug 11, 2017)

RH said:


> I do wish they made the lip that fits up against the front edge of the upper step a bit longer. Sometimes you are working on pretty deep carpeting, plus the pad, and that lip just doesn’t appear to have as much overlap that I would prefer. Never had an issue, but still...




Completely agree. I’ve had one want to slip off the step when I had a drop over carpeted steps. Last time I put a roll of the rubbery rug nonslip stuff under the drop. Worked like a charm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> You have to factor in the cost of liability with any device, ladder, or scaffolding!


That's exactly what the guy at the paint store told me when I bought my first pivot over 20 years ago. I bought another one the very next day. I mainly like them for working on roofs. Also make nice ladder levelers and tool caddies for extension ladders. Never a big fan of using them as ladder jacks - they wouldn't accommodate a very wide plank.

As is the case with most expensive tools, they are worth it.

They were the same price back then as they are today - about $80.00


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

RH said:


> I do wish they made the lip that fits up against the front edge of the upper step a bit longer. Sometimes you are working on pretty deep carpeting, plus the pad, and that lip just doesn’t appear to have as much overlap that I would prefer. Never had an issue, but still...


Truth. Never had an issue either but have jumped on it a few times before climbing and triple checked. Not much to grab the upper step.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Sure they are a good tool.. but I don't like how the little end barely rests on the stair tread either. 

I still use my version that I built 4 years ago. Everybody I've talked to loves them. I have given out 5 pairs of them, and those folks are still using theirs and they like them a lot..

I went to work at a new construction site and I saw a guy using one that I gave to his boss. I gave a couple to two companies I worked for... they have helped many people now.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

PACman said:


> I had 6 of those in my store once. Had to put them all on clearance after 4 or 5 years of gathering dust. We had them marked at $79.99 and no one would pay that much for them. I bought one when we had them marked down to $59.99 because i was going to paint the exterior of my house, and it being built into a hill i thought it would be handy. My god was it ever! It was a huge help in keeping an extension ladder even on the hill side of the house and was indispensable when i had to put a ladder on my steps to reach the peak on one side. The fact that professional painters wouldn't pay $79.99 for such a useful and time saving tool is beyond me! It is worth every penny if you are in fact a PROfessional painter and you understand how important saving labor is to your PROfitability.


It amazes me how unwilling painters are to try new things. I have one and plan on buying one more plus a couple of the roof boots, for extra peace of mind, for a couple jobs that I have coming up. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> It amazes me how unwilling painters are to try new things. I have one and plan on buying one more plus a couple of the roof boots, for extra peace of mind, for a couple jobs that I have coming up.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I hadn't seen the roof boot thing before, but that looks handy since I bring my Pivit everywhere and have a couple steeper roofs to do this year.

https://provisiontools.com/collections/tools/products/roof-boot


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> I hadn't seen the roof boot thing before, but that looks handy since I bring my Pivit everywhere and have a couple steeper roofs to do this year.
> 
> https://provisiontools.com/collections/tools/products/roof-boot


I am going to get them just because I am not sure if I trust the ladder tool to not move on a roof. And if I am 15 feet up, I really do not want it sliding. Also, I like the idea of putting a ladder on then when working on dormers. Much easier than setting up a plank on roof brackets.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## PPPP53227 (Apr 4, 2018)

Very nice, I'd recommend grabbing one.


----------

